# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  New Member Restrictions? Confused.

## CrossOps

I am new here, and if I missed the recommendation to read an FAQ I apologize. I am not able to mess with my profile, or message people at all. 

Is this normal? I just wanted to ensure that I did not do something wrong.

Thanks for any assistance.

----------


## Back In Black

These are the rules below. Read the last part.




> *Revised 2016
> .
> We welcome new members, and ask that all members read and follow these few Rules.*.
> *1. There is absolutely NO posting of lists by steroid sources or dealers. However, if someone says for instance john doe has test for $65 that will be allowed... 
> 
> *Usernames that are source names will be allowed. 
> *Usernames that are source reps will be allowed i.e. johndoerep 
> *If someone sources so be it as long as it is not openly done on the board with a list being posted.
> *If a source check is given and you get scammed that is your problem sources go bad everyday no one can say when it will happen or if it will happen.
> ...

----------


## CrossOps

Woops and Roger That  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stevebeginner

Got that to

----------


## *Admin*

Things should be updated for you now let us know how it is going... Great to have you here! Enjoy!

----------


## CrossOps

> Things should be updated for you now let us know how it is going... Great to have you here! Enjoy!


Thanks!

----------


## lVletalhead

> These are the rules below. Read the last part.


Sorry not sure if I'm doing this right brand new to this....the last part how do you get 50 posts? Other than commenting on this I can't post anything so is it best for me to just search threads and ask questions?

----------


## Booz

> Sorry not sure if I'm doing this right brand new to this....the last part how do you get 50 posts? Other than commenting on this I can't post anything so is it best for me to just search threads and ask questions?


Yes mate

----------


## lVletalhead

> Yes mate


Thank you

----------


## songdog

We will have a quiz at 8pm dont be late!  :Smilie:

----------


## *Admin*

are you on your phone?

----------


## lVletalhead

> are you on your phone?


Hello yes I downloaded the mobile app on android. I don't know what I am doing wrong I can't even say hello in the new members area unless I comment on someone else's post. The profile part for me is locked but maybe that's until I have 50 comments not sure about that either. I am trying to get some advice and input I want to stay safe and smart about what I'm doing and this seems like a great place for that.

----------


## 73rr

> Hello yes I downloaded the mobile app on android. I don't know what I am doing wrong I can't even say hello in the new members area unless I comment on someone else's post. The profile part for me is locked but maybe that's until I have 50 comments not sure about that either. I am trying to get some advice and input I want to stay safe and smart about what I'm doing and this seems like a great place for that.


It is a great place for the life style of bodybuilding! That's for sure. Ask questions and participate in threads. U will get your 50 posts in now time

----------


## lVletalhead

> It is a great place for the life style of bodybuilding! That's for sure. Ask questions and participate in threads. U will get your 50 posts in now time


Ok that's what I was hoping. What about not being able to say his as a new member on that page or start a thread, is that something that you can only do once reaching 50 posts?

----------


## TheTaxMan

You should be able to post a thread regardless of your post count, sometimes the spam filter picks up certain words and stops it being posted, hopefuly admin can help you further, but you should be able to start a thread

@admin, ive seen this issue a lot, and i wonder how many people have signed up, cant post due to whatever reason and just bugger off

We could be losing a lot of potential forum members due to the spam filter or whatevers causing it

----------


## lVletalhead

I'm sure if others are having the same issue that it's a strong possibility. Thing is I have been reading lots on here and there is a a lot of very knowledgeable people who I would love to get some advice from. I can't even post in the new members section. All I can do is comment on random posts or hope admin sees this and contacts me or maybe try pm one of them when I hit 50 messages. Otherwise I don't know what else to do.

----------


## TheTaxMan

Just reply welcome to all of the new member posts, you will soon be at 50 posts lol

----------


## *Admin*

> I'm sure if others are having the same issue that it's a strong possibility. Thing is I have been reading lots on here and there is a a lot of very knowledgeable people who I would love to get some advice from. I can't even post in the new members section. All I can do is comment on random posts or hope admin sees this and contacts me or maybe try pm one of them when I hit 50 messages. Otherwise I don't know what else to do.




II have checked your account a few times now and see nothing wrong with it... are you still having problems

----------


## WyleECoyote

I'm new member (with < 50 posts) and I can confirm that we can make new posts, no problem there. However, I have not been able to view my own profile. I understand wanting people to be around a for a while before they go peeking on others but it'd be nice to view our own though. Maybe I missed something though?

----------


## *Admin*

Check and see if you can now... You should have been able to see your own...

----------


## matt thebeard

ah that explains my issue too, 50 posts? dam im a quiet guy that's going to take years lol

----------


## *Admin*

You should be able to view your own.... and it is 25 posts now with the update... 

You should be able to post however with no issues...

I do note that we have had a few glitches to the activation of late that I think are taken care of and then they come right back... also avatars have been an issue since the update... the tech is aware...

----------


## ThisIsMyJamZ

Thanks for this! Sorted my issues too :-)

----------

